
Mailytics - ivanlucansky
https://www.mailytics.io/
======
ivanlucansky
Monitor & Analyze competitor Email campaigns

Hey there,

My name is Ivan and I’m a part of Mailytics.

Our story begins several years ago when we had an idea for a service that
would help companies track their competitors email campaigns along with their
own. Now this thought has become a reality and I am very happy to see that our
project is now live.

We provide our users with a platform for tracking, analyzing and storing
competitor email newsletter campaigns. You can easily see industry trends and
find inspiration for your own email campaigns or just monitor your competition
to assist you when making important decisions.

We pride ourselves on being very user-friendly and we honestly believe that
Mailytics will be a valuable tool in your marketing arsenal.

Please let us know what you think, I’d be more than happy to answer any of
your questions, comments or concerns. Thanks!

Ivan

